# My fire house need help!



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok guys and gale, I got this little firehouse and I want to get to the LED, and I want to know how could I get the bottom off, I think its some sort of model cement or something, and i need to know whats the best way to get that stuff off with out damaging the plastic, I bought this second hand so I don't know what was used...


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

nail polish remover?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It really depends on how well glued they are...sometimes you can CAREFULLY pop the seams apart, sometimes it helps to freeze it first (no kidding), then pop the seams...carefully running a knife blade along a seam can help as well. If it's too well glued, forget it...and I would not recommend any solvents as they would damage the plastic.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

how can I tell if I got an LED in there or some sort of incandescent bulb and bult type (194, 1156, ect, ect)? and freezing it may be hard to do as our freezer isnt the biggest and has tons of food in it


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Instead of pulling the bottom off, maybe just drill an access hole (small hole saw, brad point bit, etc.) on the right side of the bottom, behind the entry door?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would use a wheel and cut a good hole, Maybe then drill into the second floor. The hole would be on the far side of the garage. If you want lighting. You could use smaller holes and make light poles and insert them.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well I may try that but my model skills are very shotty at best and im still wanting to use the station LOL, but ill give it a try and see if i can pull the bottom off first and go from there


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok guys and gale, I got this little firehouse and I want to get to the LED, and I want to know how could I get the bottom off, I think its some sort of model cement or something, and i need to know whats the best way to get that stuff off with out damaging the plastic, I bought this second hand so I don't know what was used...


I don't fully understand - what LED? How do you know it's an LED? Does it not work? If it doesn't can't you just drill a hole and pull up another LED?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

xrunner said:


> I don't fully understand - what LED? How do you know it's an LED? Does it not work? If it doesn't can't you just drill a hole and pull up another LED?


Right on! I would simply drill a decent sized hole and install a new LED rather than trying to remove the bottom and take a chance on destroying it.
Tape the LED and wire to a round sprue at the desired height, then put a dab of CA on the end. Insert it into the hole until it hits the ceiling, then hold it for about 30 seconds until the CA sets. Presto! A brand new light fixture is in place.
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

raleets said:


> Right on! I would simply drill a decent sized hole and install a new LED rather than trying to remove the bottom and take a chance on destroying it.
> Tape the LED and wire to a round sprue at the desired height, then put a dab of CA on the end. Insert it into the hole until it hits the ceiling, then hold it for about 30 seconds until the CA sets. Presto! A brand new light fixture is in place.
> Bob


Or - make the house look even better. Make a small electrical conduit for the outside of the house, and use it to run the wire up to the top of the building, even running the conduit on the roof to the point where you drop down the LED. :thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

xrunner said:


> I don't fully understand - what LED? How do you know it's an LED? Does it not work? If it doesn't can't you just drill a hole and pull up another LED?


im just assuming its an LED, i could be wrong...Im sure it works, never tested it tho, but if its a bulb thats not LED I want to replace it so it won't get too hot and melt the plastic, plus leds generally can look better and I want a brighter truer white light to simulate the florescent lights usually found in most fire stations near here. also im going to put at least two (possibly more) LEDs in the structure two for the lights (main) and if possible one or two for the "fire alarm" some stations have to alert the firefighters of an emergency


----------

